# Aggressive Budgie towards me only



## Paulies (3 mo ago)

Hi

I just have a quick question somebody my be able to help me with or point me in the right direction.

We bought a budgie about 3 months ago we went about taming it in the usual way with food etc on the hand now the problem is it goes on the wife and kids let’s them cuddle and stroke it loves it, but for me it flys on me aggressively bites me if I put my finger out it makes an aggressive noise and bites.

I’ve never hurt the bird or done anything mean to it so trying to understand what might be up with or advice on how to make less like a teradactyl with me and more a friendly budgie.

Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Is the budgie male or female?
What is its name?
How much time have do you spend one-on-one with the bird? (without your wife or kids being around)

For the bird to bond with you, you will need to interact with it on a regular basis each day. 
You are better off not trying to touch it initially. Sit and read, talk or sing to the budgie when it is inside its cage.
Bonding is allowing the bird to choose to be with you. It must develop trust in you before that will happen.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

FaeryBee has given great advice above and asked some important questions as well. Additionally I'd like to add that parrots, including budgies, can be jealous if they feel that someone is their "mate" and another person threatens that relationship. If your budgie truly is bonded with your wife, he may never respond to you in the same way. However, he will learn to tolerate and even enjoy your company if you continue following the steps linked by FaeryBee above. Spending time with your budgie one-on-one is important to building a relationship since if he sees you around your wife he may always prefer her company. 

The most important part is not to rush him or expect for him to progress at the same rate he did with your wife and kids. It will take time but you have to prove yourself worthy of his attention as a flock member as well. Patience and trust is key, as well as always observing his body language. 

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. If you have any question after reading through things, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to hear updates on this soon! 👋


----------



## Paulies (3 mo ago)

Sorry for the late reply been away on holiday, so just to add to my previous comments the bird spends more time with me than any other member of the family. I play with it I talk to it constantly I feel like it’s a lost cause it deliberately flys at me and takes bites not nibbles I have skin missing off my hands it puts that much effort in, I could live with it but only recently it has started to show aggression towards my son who it has been fine with.
I know it’s only a bird but if this was a dog and it’s shows aggression towards your kids it’s time to start thinking about another home.

I have had budgies before all lasting 12 years + and all been friendly it’s like this one has a screw loose lol.

I have read loads about what to do but the bird genuinely doesn’t like me.

Thanks for listening
Paul


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you fully believe your budgie is "lost cause" then I recommend you rehome it to someone who will be able to provide it with a safe and loving home.

YIs the budgie male or female?
How old is the bird?

If the budgie is going through puberty, then it is going to be especially hormonal and many budgies become quite bitey at that point in time.

Why is my young bird suddenly aggressive?
*
*Biting - A Learned and Often Avoidable Behavior*


----------

